# Rrp!!!!!!



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ffs seriously I have been too busy to post lately and 75% of all new posts are about this retarded waste of time, money suck, designed to make profit for the EPA...which allow *far worse [email protected] into the environment.*

Is it just that creating an RRP thread is the latest in spring fashion?


no offense, but seriously it's called a *STICKY* thread!


make one.

and only one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would refer you wise!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The Irony is that you instead started a new thread to discuss the subject. 

The thing is Wise is that it will be a reality. The lead laws have always been there and now they have just been tweaked a bit. I would see certification as a good thing to have under your belt since you do some of those older homes.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would refer you wise!


wait a second...I thanked you_* before*_ you revealed to whom or what you would refer me to!!!!

...great, men in white coats, or better yet jerky potential clients you are passing up...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> The Irony is that you instead started a new thread to discuss the subject.
> 
> The thing is Wise is that it will be a reality. The lead laws have always been there and now they have just been tweaked a bit. I would see certification as a good thing to have under your belt since you do some of those older homes.



38 years is a _long _time to not have been scraped or painted though. 
If there is any lead remaining, it is not a measurable amount released into the soil due to scraping.

IMHO. 

Besides if a parent is allowing their children to sit outside the house and chew paint chips...

Also, HO's have been doing their own work lately, are they exempt? And if so why?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

vinyl side them. that looks cool.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

high fibre said:


> vinyl side them. that looks cool.



But wait..vinyl siding contains lead. Didi you know that? And as the sun breaks it down, guess what turns to dust?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wise; the problem as I see it for anybody skirting the law is being turned in by the competition. It's going to happen and the EPA is legally bound to investigate.

If it takes them 6 months, you still have to produce your paperwork.

If your truck stays unmarked and you only do interiors, you could skate for years.

You have a new family to worry about and EPA is not going to care that you have a new baby.

$37,000.00 is a lot of money.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Some guy's in my area havn't been or are not going to get the certification and/or license to "renovate". I have actually won jobs just because I have that certification and the license.. I have used it as a selling tool thus far. Though I did have a Director at a "preschool" give be a bunch of crap for having to hand out the Renovate Right pamphlet to all the kids' parents and all staff.
I thought this was interesting after speaking to a state health staff member. The owner of that building would have to do the same thing and hand out the pamphlet to all the kids' parents and staff just like I have to but technically doesn't have to have the certification or the license to "renovate" in my state.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree, RRP sucks!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad I finally got my $300 piece of paper in the mail today! Made me feel all giddy inside, I'm certified now!!!!


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm curious, One Coat- how long did it take to get your firm certification. I've been waiting six weeks now.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I saw that they cashed my check, and seeing as that's the only requirement, I figure I'm good to go.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

eews said:


> I'm curious, One Coat- how long did it take to get your firm certification. I've been waiting six weeks now.


I paid in February, so about 2 months.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It appears the different regions have different processing times. 
You can check status online here


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

We worked on a pre '78 house today. We painted the risers and some trim boards on a three year old front porch. I'm not certified and have no plans to do so. However, two weeks from now, if I do the same job can I be fined $37K?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bighead said:


> We worked on a pre '78 house today. We painted the risers and some trim boards on a three year old front porch. I'm not certified and have no plans to do so. However, two weeks from now, if I do the same job can I be fined $37K?


and I will tell on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

just another money grab


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> and I will tell on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


Am seriously torn between turning people in or "turning the other cheek."

Have put up with the unlicensed and uninsured and the advantages they have for a long time. This may be the straw that broke the camels back.

(sound like a poll/topic)


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Am seriously torn between turning people in or "turning the other cheek."
> 
> Have put up with the unlicensed and uninsured and the advantages they have for a long time. This may be the straw that broke the camels back.
> 
> (sound like a poll/topic)


Drove by 1 I bid last week,I'm doing 1 3 houses up,the lady has some hobo crew doing it.I stopped by and said,"I see you decided to go with someone else,how are they handling that lead paint?" She freaked..."Oh they're doing a great job!" She must think I'm blind.No masks,no suits,no plastic,no posting.I was a little pissed but let it go.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Drove by 1 I bid last week,I'm doing 1 3 houses up,the lady has some hobo crew doing it.I stopped by and said,"I see you decided to go with someone else,how are they handling that lead paint?" She freaked..."Oh they're doing a great job!" She must think I'm blind.No masks,no suits,no plastic,no posting.I was a little pissed but let it go.


Good call, telling on people and having the EPA up everybody's azz will only make our jobs harder. Let the EPA handle their own jobs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its just a doggon shame the wise one cant come by more often. I'd be willing to chip in to get him internet service. Maybe RCP could set up a paypal donation option? We each throw in a buck and we can get him internet for a year and some popsicles for the kids.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I was just happy he could spell r-r-p.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm surprised he could spell: _by referral only_ 

Special dude right there.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd hate to meet the one or one's who reffers him


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'd hate to meet the one or one's who reffers him


You never would. Its all high end stuff. Gated communities and such. :blink: 
You know, custom homes with shag carpet, colonial c&b and hollowcore.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to work for a guy we called "The Seagull". He would fly onto a job site, screeching and crapping all over and then take off again and we would not see him for days.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats what happens when the chincoocoo is not maintained.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves, you know he won't see any of these comments for two to three weeks.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't know he got banned again.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Not banned just only logs on ever couple weeks.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

He didn't, has been fine, just not a frequent visitor. I think he may be travelling.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Is the answer yes, I am breaking the laws by painting something that has zero lead in it and was built just a few years ago? How am I causing any harm. Send me a fine of $37,000 for a job I got paid $100 to do!?!? I'm not buying into this Bull**** law. This will all go away in a few months time. Will I ever work on a house that has lead, NO. Will I continue to work in pre 78 houses, absolutely.


----------

